

Show HN: CrowdSound – Collaborative Playlists with Voting - lukezli
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/crowdsound/id1002999712

======
Splendor
Very cool idea.

I'm fascinated by the digital-era implactions of activities like this --
listening to songs with your friends. What used to be a simple private act now
possible involves questions like "does the Spotify account owner's license
allow sharing in this context?" or "does sharing the music in this setting
constitute a public performance?".

------
air7
Very cool indeed. I wonder what the business model is, if there is one?

